# Best route to Dusseldorf



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

I have "asked" both the RAC and the AA for the best route to Dusseldorf - they have come as different roads but almost identical mileage. One goes to the side of Dusseldorf and in and the other to the North of the city and down!!

Has anyone done a route, found it simple and could advise me of the best motorways? We have been before in 2005, but the download is now not the same as the route we used and we can't find the old paperwork!!.

Many thanks
Sundial


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

If I was going to Düsseldorf I would not leave from here! No seriously we are going and it is well signposted from past experience.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Dusseldorf route*

I forgot to mention, I am referring to the route from Calais!! Sorry 

Sundial


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The route I shall be using, and have used before several times, is:

E40 Calais - Brugge (Bruges)
A10/E40 Brugge - Gent
Gent ring road to A14/E17 to Antwerpen
Antwerpen ring road (south) to A13/E34
A21/E34 to Venlo
A40/E34 to A57/E31 near Duisburg
A44 to Messe Parking

(Spellings as you will see them on road signs, I hope)

I understand that the Antwerp ring road (north) takes you through a toll tunnel, which I have never used.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

PS If you have a SatNav with traffic it is well worth taking its advice in Germany since the autobahns around the Ruhr can grind to a halt very unexpectedly.


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Go to this website and download the map

www.messe-duesseldorf.de

BUT whatever you do, do not enter the Low emission zone unless you have a sticker as the fines are very high


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Route to dusseldorf*

 Exactly what I wanted, Framptoncottrell - thanks so much. That looks a familiar route.

Our inbuilt satnav has been playing up since we had our alternator changed and we may not be able to get it fixed for a while. Blaupunct (UK) seemed to think the software was damaged, but I can still use it to return home, just can't see the screen to put in a new route. The screen rolls too much. :?

Thanks, 2escapees, I have already got that printed out and in the file ready!

Sundial


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

2escapees said:


> BUT whatever you do, do not enter the Low emission zone unless you have a sticker as the fines are very high


The umwelt zone in Dusseldorf is within a rectangle of autobahns which are not part of the zone. There are no autobahns through the umwelt zone. If you miss a turning, stick to the autobahns while getting back on route. I haven't been to Dusseldorf since they introduced the umwelt zone, but in Dortmund, where the zone was one of the first to be established, the signs on the autobahns are quite clear as to which exits lead straight into the zone.

I'm hoping that someone at the show will be selling umwelt zone stickers so I will take my V5C and MOT emissions declaration into the show, just in case. I have to say that the list of exhibitors is not hopeful for this.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

